# How often do you use webos



## DKBig (Feb 9, 2012)

*How often do you use webos*​
0%5875.32%25%1215.58%50%22.60%75%56.49%100%00.00%


----------



## DKBig (Feb 9, 2012)

I do not use webos anymore.

what's about you?


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

Since finding out that Wifi Media Sync has an Android Tablet client I have not had any reason to boot to webOS.


----------



## ricklynchcore (Feb 29, 2012)

Almost never!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## racenrich (Jan 23, 2012)

Ever since the 1st cyanogen install, (Oct 2011) I have yet to boot back to WebOS


----------



## comhack (Nov 7, 2011)

I boot into it every now and then to check for updates but I mainly stay in Android. Especially since the Touchpad is now getting official nightlies from Cyanogenmod 9. Now I am at version 4.0.4 of Android ICS and unless WebOS does something soon, they will be irrelevant anyway.


----------



## pwlorraine (Oct 19, 2011)

I use webos when I travel and want to video skype home to talk with my wife. Otherwise not at all. Working skype is the only thing I miss in ICS.

Peter


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

pwlorraine said:


> I use webos when I travel and want to video skype home to talk with my wife. Otherwise not at all. Working skype is the only thing I miss in ICS.
> 
> Peter


What he said, Skype'ing with the Fam is the only reason I use WebOS most of the time now.


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

0...


----------



## Andrew's Android (Oct 27, 2011)

pwlorraine said:


> I use webos when I travel and want to video skype home to talk with my wife. Otherwise not at all. Working skype is the only thing I miss in ICS.
> 
> Peter


+1


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

I use it most of the time since android is still too buggy. The touch sensor drivers are a bit fulty (holding your finger still on the dcreen causes it randomly scroll up and down by a few pixels this makes it annoying to do long press in order to open a url in another tab.

it does nt have much gesture protection (dead zone for gestures) because of this, if you are doing something like using the tablet in bed and use the side of the end of your finger to scroll (thus more surface area coming in contact with the screen, it is likely to mistake a scroll for a zoom, webos does not have this issue)

anyway this is to be expected as it is still in alpha

hopefully tthe final version will have most of the user input and audio and video issues fixed (as well as the overclocking fixed (webos allows for overclocking to 1.83GHz )

(there are just too many bugs to list for me to switch to android full time)


----------



## comhack (Nov 7, 2011)

Razor512 said:


> I use it most of the time since android is still too buggy. The touch sensor drivers are a bit fulty (holding your finger still on the dcreen causes it randomly scroll up and down by a few pixels this makes it annoying to do long press in order to open a url in another tab.
> 
> it does nt have much gesture protection (dead zone for gestures) because of this, if you are doing something like using the tablet in bed and use the side of the end of your finger to scroll (thus more surface area coming in contact with the screen, it is likely to mistake a scroll for a zoom, webos does not have this issue)
> 
> ...


Why are you still running the Alpha builds? There are official releases of CM9 (ICS 4.0.3/4) for the HP Touchpad:

http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/touchpad-gets-official-cm9-nightly-builds-changelog-page-r589
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/

I agree that the Alpha builds were buggy but the CM9 releases are smooth as silk (besides the camera issue).


----------



## davec1234 (Aug 21, 2011)

Never. No reason to.


----------



## rodalpho (Oct 13, 2011)

I haven't booted to webos once since the very first CM7 alpha released.


----------



## heavyt (Mar 26, 2012)

Rarely do I use it (less than 10%), what a pity. Maybe it will find new life in the open source world. Then I will have two linux base OS to play with!


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Razor512 said:


> I use it most of the time since android is still too buggy. The touch sensor drivers are a bit fulty (holding your finger still on the dcreen causes it randomly scroll up and down by a few pixels this makes it annoying to do long press in order to open a url in another tab.
> 
> it does nt have much gesture protection (dead zone for gestures) because of this, if you are doing something like using the tablet in bed and use the side of the end of your finger to scroll (thus more surface area coming in contact with the screen, it is likely to mistake a scroll for a zoom, webos does not have this issue)
> 
> ...


If you install the Bricked Kernel, you can overclock up to 2.1ghz


----------



## CyberPhunk (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm about 25% atm since I like the multitasking in webOS, and I purchased some apps/games that I like a lot. I use it to stream tv shows from my pc anywhere I have wifi access.

Speaking of wifi, I have actually had no issues with it in CM9 until AFTER I installed the second official nightly, now it's buggy as hell. :-(


----------



## ricklynchcore (Feb 29, 2012)

Razor512 said:


> I use it most of the time since android is still too buggy. The touch sensor drivers are a bit fulty (holding your finger still on the dcreen causes it randomly scroll up and down by a few pixels this makes it annoying to do long press in order to open a url in another tab.
> 
> it does nt have much gesture protection (dead zone for gestures) because of this, if you are doing something like using the tablet in bed and use the side of the end of your finger to scroll (thus more surface area coming in contact with the screen, it is likely to mistake a scroll for a zoom, webos does not have this issue)
> 
> ...


Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk

Use it for what? Thank god for android, every app I needed was unavailable under webos, not even netflix, unless you ran it under splashtop, not the best method.


----------



## lmbebo (Sep 6, 2011)

I find the multi tasking in webOS excellent. I kinda prefer it to android now. Back when CM first got onto the touchpad, I used android more often, but since 3.0.5 has come out and for the few things I do, webOS does it well enough.


----------



## daveg (Jan 22, 2012)

I've never updated the software in webOS since buying the tablet. Someone mentioned to me that if I DO, it could cause boot problems where either moboot won't work or it won't be able to boot Android. Is this true or should I be able to update to the latest version of webOS?

The only reason I'd be interested in using webOS is for the Skype capability but I've been afraid to boot back into it fearing one of the automatic system updates would mess up being able to get back to Android.

Is any of this correct?


----------



## kerfmajk (Nov 22, 2011)

I have been using computers since the early 80s My first computer was a old texas insturments that you had to write programs in basic then save it to a cassette tape! I guesss that dates me. lol. That being said my hats off to all you people that have worked really hard at cm9. I have been following it since I bought my touchpad during the fire sale.
I had all of the wifi problems that could be had, I tried all of the fixes that were posted here, but to no avail. I live out in the country so I didnt have any other wifi signals to contend with and all 5 of my other devices worked with the router. I kept trying and found the "cherry Kang" on xda and I havent looked back since, its flawless so I have been using it for about a month now and I like all the apps especialy netflix.
I really like the touchpad card system for multitasking, and the keyboard is better in my opinon, web os got a lot of things right, just not their managment. I guess I use web os about 75% of the time, however I wil continue to dual boot this Touchpad and probably my time on cm9 will increase.
Once again Thanks alot! And great job!


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

I never use WebOS, it did not impress me. I use Android on my smartphone and my touchpad, and it just feels very natural for me, kinda like the iPhone user who insists on using a iPad. There is a comfort in consistency.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

Sadly, I still have to use WebOS when I need a VPN connection.


----------



## YodumX (Jan 19, 2012)

Kalemsoft media player is awesome in webos, all my videos on my pc available through any wifi anytime!


----------

